# One of my other hobbies



## gbritnell (May 1, 2013)

Good morning gents,
For some of you that have followed my work on other forums you have probably seen this other part of my hobby interests. For the ones who haven't I'll present a several pieces of my artwork. I guess long before I knew what a lathe or mill was I was drawing or painting pictures. I had several years of high school art and about a 1-1/2 years of art school (commercial). When I got into my apprenticeship and subsequently worked at Patternmaking I didn't do much art except the occasional sketch or two. About 12 years ago I was surfing and found a site where the artist worked with colored pencils, mostly portraits but wonderful work. I bought one of her books and the prescribed material and started my artwork all over again. 
I do all types of subjects, animals, landscapes, portraits but mainly cars or things mechanical. The mechanical part must be in my blood. 
So without further adieu here is some of my work.
gbritnell


----------



## Dranreb (May 1, 2013)

Wow.....you have captured an impressive range of subjects perfectly, thanks for showing your work

Bernard


----------



## Rbeckett (May 1, 2013)

I'm a dog lover so the two pics of the dogs really caught my eye.  Did you work from photos or from the actual scene or subject?  Either way these are some extremely good renederings.  Have you though about a one man show?  Lots of local artisan hang outs would love to do a show and you might even get the opportunity to sell  one or two or get a commission for a portrait or rendering.  Interesting possiblity anyway.

Bob


----------



## davidh (May 1, 2013)

very nice illustrations.  your very talented.


----------



## Dave Smith (May 1, 2013)

very nice in all areas--what models are the old cars in front of your house?     --Dave--


----------



## DMS (May 1, 2013)

Beautiful work, thanks for sharing those with us.


----------



## oldgascar (May 1, 2013)

OK, I am a sucker for starting another hobby. So where can I get the book you learned from ? Your pictures are fantastic.

Bob Ferry
"oldgascar"


----------



## gbritnell (May 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the comments. To answer a few questions. A lot of the painting/drawings are done from photos. That's not to say that they are direct copies. For example the Packards were 2 different pictures put together from a car show. To set them into an appropriate background I used a picture of my brother-in-law's bed and breakfast in Georgia. The picture of the Yellow Lab was taken from one of about 30 pictures. Doing animals is hard because they won't pose for you so you have to follow them around until you get something worth using. 
Colored pencil art takes quite a long time to complete, anywhere from 30-60 hours depending on the detail. Old cars with spoked wheels and such take a very long time. 
Bob, I can tell you the name of the book but it's not quite as easy as 'follow the instructions and you'll become an artist'. 
I have done shows and have had a personal showing at the local bank but I don't spend the time, and money, going to shows to market my work. I have done a few commissions but a lot of my work I give away to people as gifts. 
It's a great hobby to fall back into when I get tired of turning handles.
gbritnell


----------



## oldgascar (May 1, 2013)

I have been drawing for all my life &have never seen anythng this beautiful. If you get a chance , I wold like to get name of the book. Thanks, Bob


----------



## valleyboy101 (May 1, 2013)

My wife was singing to tunes on her ipod tonight and one of my thoughts was don't give up your day job - you on the other hand probably could.
When I saw you first picture my thought was - the guy built a beautiful rod.  I was even more impressed when I read that you drew it.  Beautiful work!  Iknow a woman who makes her living doing pet portraits.
Michael


----------



## gbritnell (May 1, 2013)

Hi Bob,
I sure didn't mean to be condescending with my answer. I kind of meant it more as a joke. The book I used to get started was written by Ann Kullberg. Here's a link to her books. http://www.annkullberg.com/products.php?cat=16 The one I used is this                                             *Colored Pencil Portraits Step by Step*

She mainly does portraits but the one I used teaches all the basics of using colored pencils. What type of things do you like to paint or draw?
gbritnell


----------



## Ray C (May 1, 2013)

Wow, really nice.  Seems impossible to me -mainly because I still hold my crayons with a closed fist.  I can stay in the lines though!

Thanks for showing us...


Ray


----------



## oldgascar (May 1, 2013)

Thanks so much for the book info. I looked at some of your other pictures. They are truely fantastic. 
Have a Great Day !!!


Bob


----------



## Tony Wells (May 1, 2013)

Outstanding, George! I enjoyed looking at them. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## oldgascar (May 2, 2013)

George, I want to draw cars , buildings etc. What book of hers would you recommend ?

Bob


----------



## gbritnell (May 2, 2013)

Hi Bob,
This author has 2 books out which are good for drawing cars. He covers the subject quite completely from shapes to reflections. As far as a good colored pencil book on the subject of cars and buildings I can't really recommend anything, there are so many. Just searching Amazon books on colored pencils brings up scores of them. As I mentioned in my earlier posting I used this book by Ann Kullberg to get me started. If you search her books she has quite a few and one of them is on textures which might be good. 
http://www.amazon.com/Draw-Cars-Like-Motorbooks-Studio/dp/0760323917
gbritnell


----------



## core-oil (May 2, 2013)

your artwork is superb, over here today it is rather a cold , somewhat grey day, your superb & talented art, has lifted my spirits , I will return to your thread later

Thank you very much for sharing


----------



## Tamper84 (May 2, 2013)

Wow just impressive.  Do you ever get some sleep??? lol

Chris


----------



## jgedde (May 2, 2013)

George,

I'm utterly speechless.  Positively beautiful work!

John


----------

